# 2011 Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic



## Lake Conroe Big Bass (Mar 5, 2010)

Press Release -- Houston, Texas, January 11, 2011 -- The 2011 Oakley Big Bass Tour campaign begins in Texas on Lake Conroe March 5th and 6th, 2011 with the 14th Annual Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic. Based at Papas on the Lake, this open big bass tournament will offer amateur anglers the chance to compete for over $150,000 in cash and prizes during the two day event. The angler with the largest overall big bass of the tournament will take home a $25,000 2011 Nitro Z7 powered by a Mercury 150HP motor. As an added bonus for 2011 a second Nitro Z7 will be drawn from the remaining hourly winners for both days, bringing the total guaranteed grand prize payouts to $50,000.

The Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic will be open to amateur anglers only. There will be seven hourly weigh-ins each day with thousands in hourly cash payouts and the overall largest fish of the event will earn the winner a fully rigged 2011 Nitro Z7 powered by Mercury. All two day entrants will receive a custom Oakley rod from Quantum. Anglers may pre-register for this event online at www.oakleybigbass.com. Anglers may also register by phone, fax or mail. Additionally, on-site event registration will be held at Papas on the Lake on Thursday, March 3rd from 5-9pm and Friday, March 4th from 10am-9pm. Anglers may pick up registration forms at Papas on the Lake, Bass Pro Shops and Tracker Marine locations. Anglers must check in Thursday or Friday at Papas on the Lake to pick up tournament information.

Oakley's Rolling O Lab www.oakley.com/community/olab will be onsite at Papas on the Lake for registration. There will be complimentary food and drink on Friday along with prize raffles and contests for those anglers touring the Rolling O Lab. Saturday and Sunday's weigh-ins will take place at the Toyota Main Stage at Papas on the Lake. The public is welcome at the live weigh-ins from 8am-3pm on Saturday and Sunday and after the weigh-ins there will be angler and attendee hospitality activities from 3-5pm each day. For more information on Lake Conroe visit www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/conroe/

"We are excited to kick off 2011 on Lake Conroe," says Louis Wellen with Oakley Sports Marketing. "For 14 years this has been one of Texas premier tournament events and we look forward to another year of monster bass being brought to the scales." added Wellen.

Sponsors of the 2011 Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic include: Oakley, Bass Pro Shops, Tracker Marine, Nitro Performance Bass Boats, Toyota Trucks, Mercury Marine, TroKar Hooks, Lake Fork Trophy Lures, MotorGuide, Quantum, Power-Pole, Vitamin Water Zero, Powerade Zero, Sony, San Jacinto River Authority, Mariner Realty, KSTAR 99.7, La Torretta Lake Resort & Spa and Papas on the Lake.

The Oakley Big Bass Tour is a premier big bass tournament series open to all amateur anglers. We provide anglers of all skill levels with an exciting tournament format and event experience on some of the nations best bass fisheries. Established in 2007 our tour is focused on the promotion of bass fishing and bass conservation at the grass roots level through our tournament events. Our founders and event staff have over a decade of experience organizing and hosting bass fishing tournament events. The 2011 Oakley Big Bass Tour will feature the following tournament events: Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic, Kevin VanDam Big Bass Classic, Jamie McMurray's Carolina Big Bass Classic, Blue Ridge Big Bass Classic, Kelly Jordon Big Bass Classic and the Gerald Swindle Big Bass Classic. For more information regarding tour events please visit www.oakleybigbass.com or call (877) 958-TOUR (8687).

Headquartered in Southern California, Oakley is a worldwide leader in performance optics including premium sunglasses, goggles and prescription eyewear. Oakley's HD Polarized fishing specific sunglasses are the cornerstone of optical superiority creating an optical forcefield around your eyes by protecting them from harsh glare without compromising the clarity of your outlook on the water. For more information visit www.oakley.com/sports/fishing


----------



## Lake Conroe Big Bass (Mar 5, 2010)

Up next weekend. Regsitration at Papas on the Lake next Thursday and Friday. We are giving away 2 boats this year. One to the overall winner and then we will draw a boat from the remaining hourly winners.

Come join us!


----------

